# Signature Pharma from greece



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey, anyone heard of this new lab, signature pharma? It's a new lab from Greece supposed to be top notch, there's a buy one get one free on test 600, test e, test prop, tri-test 300, boldenone 250....

I have just ordered so will let u know how it is, it's from a well reputation source and used before for HGH dr Lins yellow tops, which was top drawer growth


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

I put this up yesterday


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I dont care what any1 says test 600 regarldess of the amount of profit ugls make per vial will def not be 600mg/ml...

More along the lines for 400mg if your lucky...

Unless blood tests are done will any1 ever really know if there injecting 1200mg or 1800mg per 3ml?


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I dont care what any1 says test 600 regarldess of the amount of profit ugls make per vial will def not be 600mg/ml...
> 
> More along the lines for 400mg if your lucky...
> 
> Unless blood tests are done will any1 ever really know if there injecting 1200mg or 1800mg per 3ml?


Few lads on another site say it is deffo gtg, the 600 test that is, they swear by it, and I think there is bloods, but it wouldn't show up anyway as 600 would be of the chart


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm intererested too @haza, saw that particular site for the first time yesday.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

latblaster said:


> I'm intererested too @haza, saw that particular site for the first time yesday.


Yes Latb, it is deffo a good source, used twice now and the signature labs is top notch, morning anyway dude: )


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@haza

Morning mate! Am off for another gruelling session in an hour! :thumbup1:

I like the sound of the 'rejuvenation' stuff, be nice if it really did that.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Have recently run some of the new Sig 600. 600mg test can suspend fine especially if a decent amount of eo is used.

Be aware on the 600 though....you need to make sure you warm the vial, have a bath after shot and massage site and even use a heat pad on injection site after as if not your on for a nice dose of pip. First time i shot it it hurt like fck. Then I went through every possible precaution to ensure pip was minimal and it helped big time. Its highly concentrated so bound to nip.

That all aside....it works nicely, very nicely. Also used their test 250 which was pip free and again a good product. Just stocked up on a load of prop yesterday but not using that for another 2 months.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

latblaster said:


> @haza
> 
> Morning mate! Am off for another gruelling session in an hour! :thumbup1:
> 
> I like the sound of the 'rejuvenation' stuff, be nice if it really did that.


Yeah me to, might put an order in and test it out, but loving the sig, but the gen rejuvenation sounds good also:rolleyes: make sure your sesh is an hour, no slacking:lol:


----------



## benith1 (Nov 5, 2012)

haza said:


> Yeah me to, might put an order in and test it out, but loving the sig, but the gen rejuvenation sounds good also:rolleyes: make sure your sesh is an hour, no slacking:lol:


i wouldnt trust to the greeks to much as far i've used ProPharma the bulgarian thing its much better than anything ellse they got plenty off stuff. the greeks they got product such as Deca Norma.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

benith1 said:


> i wouldnt trust to the greeks to much as far i've used ProPharma the bulgarian thing its much better than anything ellse they got plenty off stuff. the greeks they got product such as Deca Norma.


Why?


----------



## benith1 (Nov 5, 2012)

because most off anabolic steroids are made in eastern europe  and greece doesnt have reliable sources most fake ones. i can only say that chris cormier was buying steroids from bulgaria  i dont want to advertise and dont know if i am allowed i can show sample off botles pro pharma  .


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

benith1 said:


> i wouldnt trust to the greeks to much as far i've used ProPharma the bulgarian thing its much better than anything ellse they got plenty off stuff. the greeks they got product such as Deca Norma.


Benith go and promote your bulgarian lab somewere else!!!

Idiot!


----------



## benith1 (Nov 5, 2012)

im not promoting as i said i can show you sample . if i wanted to promote i would do that long time ago im trying to open your eyes but whatever.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

benith1 said:


> because most off anabolic steroids are made in eastern europe  and greece doesnt have reliable sources most fake ones. i can only say that chris cormier was buying steroids from bulgaria  i dont want to advertise and dont know if i am allowed i can show sample off botles pro pharma  .


Go on then i want to see this! Why the fcuk would chris cormier buy from a third world country in eastern europe???

Balgarians are assholes and is the reason we have so much counterfit gear in europe!

Alll counterfit pharma gear comes from balgaria!!!


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

benith1 said:


> because most off anabolic steroids are made in eastern europe  and greece doesnt have reliable sources most fake ones. i can only say that chris cormier was buying steroids from bulgaria  i dont want to advertise and dont know if i am allowed i can show sample off botles pro pharma  .


You are an idiot, now go away....


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

benith1 said:


> why you think so counterfit  rouofls this products are better than anything else. i can send you bottle  for free you can test out and will see results  and as for you hazza its the same . stop bull****ing before you ever tasted anything.


 :ban: you are a muppet....


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hahahaha i remember this guy. His first post was that he'll send out free clen to test and spread the word.

Id trust Greek products over Bulgarian anyday. One thing Greeks are good at is medicine etc so would trust their products more,like id rather be treated over there for something than the NHS.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

What would sway it for me though would be a picture of the incredible hulk drawn on it by hand.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

From what I have read - Pro-Pharma seems legit with positive reviews. But bashing another lab which is new and tried by myself anyway, and self promoting your own is not the way to go. Guys be wary providing your personal details to an unknown guy - need I even say that? Lol.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

benith1 said:


> mate im not promoting i can even help because the man who is making this things i know him myself i dont want to advertise as i said to both of them ill provide samples np .


Send me a sample ill be happy to judge it!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mr-Fizzle said:


> From what I have read - Pro-Pharma seems legit with positive reviews. But bashing another lab which is new and tried by myself anyway, and self promoting your own is not the way to go. Guys be wary providing your personal details to an unknown guy - need I even say that? Lol.


Well if it was a Nigeriam General I would have happily done it,but he's not.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There's ban coming up.... :thumb:

*grabs popcorn, gets comfy*


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@benith 1 You don't have pm privs yet, so you'll have to contact him somehow else, if you do.

What else do you have?

Need to be careful here everyone, we are openly talking about 'supply'. But for me this is all theoretical. :whistling:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

how new is Signature Pharma ,anyone tried it yet are they gtg...


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

LER said:


> how new is Signature Pharma ,anyone tried it yet are they gtg...


Yes its gtg, I have friends on it now who all swear by it, it's a new lab,


----------



## 28daymatured (Feb 5, 2013)

1000% Good to Go, as ive said in a few posts i highly rate the stuff and would have no hesitation recommending it.. be careful as a couple of the products from the initial batch can nip a bit. But i got a touch... i believe most of their last batch of products were overfilled! i got about 13ml out of a few products so if you can get some while they are overfilled!


----------



## Beefyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

has anyone used signature mass stack ? and what dosage would be best to run it i thought 2ml a week to take the deca thats in it to 400mg to get the benefits


----------



## gdawgs (Feb 5, 2013)

anybody tried there Tbol?


----------

